# Where can we find good Protection Problems for the P. E exam



## jo9el (Oct 15, 2008)

9% of the Power Module involves Protection (Overcurrent Protetction, Protective Relaying, Protective Devices, and Coordination). Where can we find some good examples that involves these subjects?


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 15, 2008)

That is a good question. Off the top of my head I can only think of J. Lewis Blackburn's book, _Protective Relaying: Principles and Applications_ which was the text for the Protecion class I took in college. Beyond that I can't think of anything--even the EERM is very weak on this subject.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Oct 15, 2008)

For this you want to study the NEC over current protection device sections. If you can get the NEC Handbook, hardcover, that has nice pictures and examples.


----------



## jo9el (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks. I have the NEC codebook but it looks like I may have to shell out the extra $100 and the get the Handbook.


----------



## k2keylargo (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm trying to borrow a 2005 NEC Handbook from a local electrician (I am a utility engineer) cause they are going to be outdated in a few months. Problem is, only one electrican I've found so far has one, and he's out of town till Monday... hate to order one, pay overnite shipping ... it would be expensive points on the exam, but maybe necessary....


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 16, 2008)

I borrowed all the books I possibly could. Have you checked your local public library? Does your company have a library (that's where I got most of mine), or

anyone else you work with--would they have the NEC Handbook?


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Oct 19, 2008)

Also, try a local university. I borrowed about 5 books from the engineering library, kept them out for two months and brought them to the exam. Saved $$$.


----------

